# Wanted: 130 or 143 Specialized Romin Pro saddle(s)



## DCLane (23 Feb 2013)

I've had a saddle fit and I'm looking to replace the riva+ saddle on the Secteur.

The Romin Pro saddle seems an interesting one; I'm either a 130 or 143 as I've 108mm sit bones.

Anyone have a 130 or pref. a 143 that's spare and looking to sell?


----------



## PaulSecteur (2 Mar 2013)

Just a heads up in case you didnt know, the pro has 9x7mm carbon rails so you cant use the alloy clamp if you have a side clamp seatpost like this one...

http://www.specializedconceptstore....oad seat post/S-Works Pavé NH Carbon Seatpost

If you have a 2 blt seatpost you will be fine (as long as you dont over tighten)

I have the pro on a pave seatpost... cushy!


----------



## e-rider (3 Mar 2013)

Sigma sport have £25 off Romin Pros at the moment - all sizes and colours in stock. I've never used a Romin but reading on the web suggests that the size comes up small, so you will probably need a 143


----------



## PaulSecteur (3 Mar 2013)

e-rider said:


> how big is your arse?


 
Thats a bit of a personal question, but seeing as you asked its like 2 blimps getting frisky.

I usually have 143 saddles in the toupe. I have 2 romins, a 143 with the normal rails on the commuter and a 155 pro on the good bike. The 155 suits me better. So yes, I would say size up.

Also, Spesh were doing a promotion a while back with 25% off saddles, and they usually have a 1 month satisfation gaurentee. But best check the terms first.


----------



## e-rider (3 Mar 2013)

PaulSecteur said:


> Thats a bit of a personal question, but seeing as you asked its like 2 blimps getting frisky.
> 
> I usually have 143 saddles in the toupe. I have 2 romins, a 143 with the normal rails on the commuter and a 155 pro on the good bike. The 155 suits me better. So yes, I would say size up.
> 
> Also, Spesh were doing a promotion a while back with 25% off saddles, and they usually have a 1 month satisfation gaurentee. But best check the terms first.


the 1 month guarantee only applies to saddles bought directly from a concept store after having a saddle fit


----------

